# HORN INJURY!  Need Help!



## catholder (Apr 7, 2010)

Our 9 month old billy has a cracked horn that is bleeding all over... he had been butting with a bigger female and that's when we noticed the crack - so we separated him and now he is butting through the fence...
This morning he is bleeding all over - what can we do for him?  We are going to separate him and bandage him - but what would you do or use for this?  
Our first goat horn injury!
Thank You!


----------



## cmjust0 (Apr 7, 2010)

Where is it cracked?  If it's up in the horn itself (more like a split than a crack, I guess), that's not as bad as it could be..  I dunno what the protocol is for that, but I'd probably just wrap it or tape it up and wait it out to see what happens.

If it's cracked at the skull to the point that the whole thing is sorta wiggly or unstable...that's good for a trip to the vet.

A really bloody injury like that would also warrants a shot of tetanus antitoxin here, unless they were pretty recently vaccinated with C/D-T.  And by recent, I mean in the last few months -- no more than 6, but probably more like 4 months prior.

Hopefully it's more like a split and someone here will have better advice.


----------



## Horsefly (Apr 7, 2010)

Wow that's awful, I wish I had some good advice for you but Im still kind of new also.  Let us know how he is doing, I hope for the best for you.


----------



## miron28 (Apr 8, 2010)

this happened to me once before and my goats horn got broke  off at the skull it was just hanging there so i had to pull it off i called the vet he told me to keep it clean. well it got infected so he told me to pour alcohol on it until it healed after about a week it held up and he was fine! 

you should call a vet to check it out


----------



## catholder (Apr 11, 2010)

Our Billy seems to be doing ok - His horns are about 6 inches long - about 2 inches from the end looks like a crack - and that's where the blood comes from.  
We decided to duck tape the whole horn and we took him to a friends place to hang with a younger goat and some llamas.  I think being around the 'big' girls he was getting hit too hard.  
I have will call the vet Mon am to check and see what she thinks.
Thanks!


----------



## MissDanni (Apr 11, 2010)

I wonder if you could use some quickstop? I don't know if it works for goats though?


----------

